# Laptop will not read CDs/DVDs



## V.C. (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi.
I'm using a Compaq Presario C500. I've recently had this problem where my laptop won't read the CDs/DVDs that I put in the CD tray. My laptop will make the noise like it's trying to read it (The computer gets more noisy for a moment, then doesn't) but it _keeps_ doing that. The CD/DVD will not load, and it will not show as if my laptop has even read the CD/DVD so I can't load anything that's on it.


----------



## scouse bri (Jun 29, 2008)

Get a cd lens cleaner disc ? the one with the small bottle of liquid cleaner is about £1 locally. if lens accessible with drawer open then dampen soft cloth with the liquid and wipe. leave to dry then try again. works for me everytime anyway.
Bri.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try uninstalling the filters
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------



## V.C. (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay. I've figured out that normal CDs DO work (like music CDs and such) and it's just the DVDs that don't work.
I followed the steps for the filters but apparently my laptop doesn't have any that are mentioned (probably because my laptop had Vista to begin with).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is there any yellow alongside of anything in the device manager


----------



## V.C. (Jul 25, 2008)

No, there isn't.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if your trying to play something do you have a software dvd player installed or are they data discs


----------



## V.C. (Jul 25, 2008)

A software dvd player? 
The discs I'm trying to play could be anything from computer game discs to the DVDs with movies, etc...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

install this and see what you get
http://www.videolan.org/


----------



## V.C. (Jul 25, 2008)

No such luck. (I was supposed to download the VLC media player right?)
It's not that I'm having troubles getting the DVDs to play, it's that my laptop won't recognize them so that I can't even attempt to get them to play. I'll put a game or movie disc in and the DVD Drive won't recognize that there's a disc in my laptop. If I double click on that it'll tell me that there's no disc inserted and pop open the CD tray.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it looks like the dvd laser has gone or is dirty


----------



## scouse bri (Jun 29, 2008)

I think what Dai meant was the "drivers" in the player might recognise dvd where any cd will work in windows. I've needed a dvd player software in the past to get my laptop to "see" a dvd. Worth a try cos the next option is changing the drive but as it sees cd's so i think it should see dvd's if it had the software to help it. 

Bri


----------



## V.C. (Jul 25, 2008)

And where can I get this software?

Oh, and I bought a CD that cleans the CD tray and a DVD worked for a short while and then my laptop stopped recognizing the DVD again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think you have already tried some video lan works with anything if that did not cure it then it looks like another drive


----------



## scouse bri (Jun 29, 2008)

Dai is right. If it saw dvd's even briefly then the software is there so its a new drive.
Try E Bay ?


----------

